# Kreepfest - The Midwest haunter's UN-convention!



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's be honest. Nobody can pull off something as awesome as Kreepfest alone. Every person who does a demo, brings extra food, offers to run errands, donates goods or services for door prizes, or even drops some change in the jar to pay the bills, they show their support. A few of these people go one step above. They volunteer year after year, giving of themselves. These people are known as ...

Kreeps & Zombabes​
For the guys of the group, there is The Loyal Order of Kreeps. Hosts of demos, Builders of Make-and-Takes, Princes of Pancake Procurement, Mules to do the heavy lifting... the Kreeps are the manly half of the pivotal motley crew that keeps this show running year after year.

Are you capable? Are you clever? Are you a real witchy woman? Can you build a prop, run a haunt, make a costume and a kick-bootie lunch all at the same time? Well then you'll fit right in with the Zombabes! The sinister sisterhood of women that keep Kreepfest on task and standing tall!

So, YOU want to be a Kreep/Zombabe? 

There is no cost to join, and as members of this club you will receive bi-monthly mailings keeping you abreast with insider Kreepfest info.

It is to our Kreeps & Zombabes we turn to first when in need of help, so if you would like to be the lifeblood of this monster called Kreepfest, we'd love to have you! Just sign up *here*.

Whether you are a Kreep/Zombabe or you'd just like to look like one, you're in luck! This year's Kreeps & Zombabe shirts are ready for ordering! Starting at $10.43!!

Shirts purchased online can either be picked up at Kreepfest, or for just $5.00 more, you can have your shirt shipped right to you after Kreepfest is over! Deadline for ordering is July 14, so don't wait too long!









Zombabes - https://www.customink.com/g/gud0-00a3-ke67

Kreeps - https://www.customink.com/g/gud0-00a5-f3qd


----------

